# in search of roller tip top guide



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

building a solid fiberglass blank rod and a tip top is oversized probably around a size 24 barrel.my local tackle shop quotes me 21.00 for an aftco roller. looking for something much less price than that just to get me finished.I have checked eBay but those rollers that are cheaper come out of Hong Kong and they take forever to get to you. I have PayPal and am willing to buy one off of someone


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

You can get a new Stuart top for around $10.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I only been on there site once just to look but they might have some and there pretty close near you then they are to me lol the store is called the rod room and also maybe GBBT I know they have a rod builder in house


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

check out mud hole dont know what they cost but their guides are priced well i assume u wont find it any cheaper at a local shop other than the rod room maybe 

just checked mud hole pack bay 24 is 10.56 and stuart 11.42 for a standard roller tip


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! Will check it out


----------

